
PostgreSQL 12 Released - amitlan
https://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1976/
======
pella
PostGis 3.0 is near ( now beta1 ) :
[https://postgis.net/2019/09/28/postgis-3.0.0beta1/](https://postgis.net/2019/09/28/postgis-3.0.0beta1/)

